# LS50 Sound Issue



## SoundNoob88 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi all,

Apologies in advance as I'm really new at this stuff, but I'm thankful for your help.

A year ago I purchased Kef LS50 speakers and a Yamaha RX-A1070 receiver for my home theater. I also later purchased a SVS SB-2000 sub. 

I've been noticing when I watch TV, that when a character is yelling with a higher pitch the speakers make an odd sound at the end. It's hard for me to define, but anytime a man/woman is yelling on screen you notice a 'flaw' in the speakers.

As a bit of additional background. When I initially got the Subwoofer I had to significantly change the Bass and Bass Trim to get the subwoofer to work on my receiver. 

A few questions:

1. Does anyone know if I can tweak the settings on my receiver to fix this? 
2. Is the receiver too weak to power the LS50's?
3. If I purchased a center speaker to handle the dialogue, could this fix the issue? (I'd probably be looking at the Kef R2C centre)

Please let me know if you require any additional information.

Thanks,

SN88


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

SoundNoob88 said:


> I've been noticing when I watch TV, that when a character is yelling with a higher pitch the speakers make an odd sound at the end. It's hard for me to define, but anytime a man/woman is yelling on screen you notice a 'flaw' in the speakers.


Your description of the issue is hard for me to put in practical terms so I can't really give you specific advise. More information would likely help however...



What size room do you have?
How close do you sit to the speakers/subwoofer?
Did you run YPAO, and if so did you make any adjustments post-calibration?




SoundNoob88 said:


> When I initially got the Subwoofer I had to significantly change the Bass and Bass Trim to get the subwoofer to work on my receiver.


Can you expand on this some more? I'm not sure I understand what you're referring to.




SoundNoob88 said:


> 1. Does anyone know if I can tweak the settings on my receiver to fix this?
> 3. If I purchased a center speaker to handle the dialogue, could this fix the issue? (I'd probably be looking at the Kef R2C centre)


Unfortunately there's no way to effectively answer either of these questions without having a better understanding of the issue, but for TV and movie viewing in general a center is a critical component so you should always have one. The R2C would work fine, but if your output needs are more modest another LS50 could be used as well.




SoundNoob88 said:


> 2. Is the receiver too weak to power the LS50's?


No. The LS50 speakers have a low sensitivity rating but your receiver has more than enough power to overcome that. It could be a defective driver, a problem with the crossover, a setting or something else perhaps but lack of power will not be the problem.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

What speaker settings do you have with the Yamaha RX-A1070?
In the menu>speakers, I would recommend having the L & R mains set to "small", crossover at least 80hz. If the problem persists, raise the crossover to 100hz.


----------

